# FMA weapons



## theneuhauser (Sep 1, 2002)

Besides the stick and knife, are there any other weapons less common, but still practiced in the world of FMA?
If so, how would you describe their merits and importance within the system?


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi, I sometimes train my counters and strikes with a Kris ( my Kris is a wavy double bladed short sword), it changes the way I counter some strikes.
     respectfully   The 14th style


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

There are yawara-like short sticks, a wide variety of knives and swords, rope, whip, a nunchaku-like weapon, the staff, and others.


----------



## theneuhauser (Sep 2, 2002)

i know the kris, its an indonesian weapon, right?

and whats the rope? sounds like it might be fairly practical.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

See for example this book. It's basic rope-fighting (or scarf, or what-have-you).


----------



## theneuhauser (Sep 2, 2002)

do you remember those time-life book series commercials from the 80's? some guy would say, "how did you build that?" and his friend would say "read the book". or some lady would say "how did you fashion those arts and crafts?" and the other lady would go "read the book".  
well, im the "how did you do that" guy, and you are the "read the book" guy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm the read-the-book guy because I have no personal knowledge of the techniques beyond what I have read in Mr. Marinas' book, I'm afraid.


----------



## Samurai (Sep 4, 2002)

Whatever is in your hand or in the hands of the attacker can be a weapon.  It  does not matter if you are using filipino techniques, japanese techniques, or chinese techniques.  

USE THE WEAPONS AT HAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you want a good example of this, rent a Jackie Chan movie.  He is great at using his enviroment as a weapon in his movies.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## The 14th Style (Sep 6, 2002)

> i know the kris, its an indonesian weapon, right?



     I think so, I believe the Moro's also used the Kris. I have a Kris sword and dagger. They were given to me by my teacher, he received them as a gift from his teacher. And when he felt I was ready he gave them to me. They are plain functional blades, that I cherish very much. And as my teacher requested, when I am ready to teach (someday) and I find the right student, they will receive the blades from me. 
     Sorry, if this comes across as fairly dramatic. It's not meant to be. But whom do I have to share this with if not you guys? 



> Whatever is in your hand or in the hands of the attacker can be a weapon. It does not matter if you are using filipino techniques, japanese techniques, or chinese techniques.



  I agree, I was taught that in Eskrima, anything can be used as a weapon. Since everything is based on the angle of attack. You simply adjust to the weapon you are using.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 6, 2002)

IMPACT WEAPONS  Rattan, Bamboo, Bahi, Kamagong, Guava sticks of various sizes from 5" to 6 ft..
Develops power and energy training IMPORTANT

BLADED WEAPONS (cut, slash, chop)  Kris, Kampilan, Barong, Bolo, Panabas (Ax), espada, balisong  and other knives Develops fluidity, continuation, finesse, IMPORTANT

FLEXIBLE WEAPONS Tabok Tuyok (Nunchaku), Latigo (whip), Sting Ray Tail, Rope, Handkerchief. primarily are used in training to develop relaxation and wrist snap similar to an abiniko strike. IMORTANT (but not as much as the previous 2)

PROJECTILES  Knives, Sumpit (blowgun), bow and arrow, spear, Yo-yo.  Extended range EXCEPT FOR KNIFE, NOT TAUGHT VERY OFTEN

PROTECTANTS shields, helmets, gauntlets, etc. Take a guess!  NOT TAUGHT VER OFTEN

EMPTY HANDS If you did the others you already got it. IMPORTANT


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2002)

> Besides the stick and knife, are there any other weapons less common, but still practiced in the world of FMA?
> If so, how would you describe their merits and importance within the system?






> Whatever is in your hand or in the hands of the attacker can be a weapon. It does not matter if you are using filipino techniques, japanese techniques, or chinese techniques.




I find it rather amusing how we lump techniques into categories based upon the methodology it was taught or trained.

If I learn to use a fist to hit an attacker in the US does that make it an Americian technique? If I go to Japan and do the same hit is it now a Japanese techique or is it still an American technique. Now what happens if I learn an elbow strike in China and use it with my fist strike what do I now call it? Amerchin? Is it not the same with weapons or whatever the person can hold in their hands. What is important is can the person using any weapon, whether it be a hand, arm, head, knee, leg, or something being held in a hand or whatever, can the person actually functionlize what they have trained. The merits and importance of any weapon is can it be brought to bear and utilized in a manner that creates a position of advantage for the person yielding it at the time it is being used.

That being said I would say there are many weapons other than stick and knife being practiced in the world of FMA as well as all the  worlds other Country's martial arts.

Danny T


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2002)

Black and white plates of Filipino weapons from around 1900:
http://www.vikingsword.com/rila/krieger.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

On an only vaguely related note, I posted something about Portuguses stick-fighting here. It's strongly influenced by fencing and seems to stress footwork.


----------

